# open-vm-tools on 10.0 with vmware Fusion?



## fatsailor (Apr 10, 2014)

Has anyone managed to get open-vm-tools to work with vmware Fusion?

I've tried the package, and the result was panics every time I tried to mount vmghfs. I tried building from source (along with patches found on the web) and had a number of major compile problems.

Anyone using this on 10?


----------



## user222 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm running 10.0 with VMware Fusion and open-vm-tools, and getting along fine.

Although I haven't tried to mount anything vmghfs. Ok, I just tried, same result as you.

The package does allow me to cleanly shutdown a vm using vmrun, which I couldn't without it. 

There may be some proprietary foo in that vmghfs kernel module, that the open tools package isn't able to account for.


----------

